
Show HN: The Top Websites of 2018 - _ao789
https://statvoo.com/top/sites
======
jo_choih
Hey, this looked really interesting to me. But I went to
[https://statvoo.com/page/statvoo-rating-
system](https://statvoo.com/page/statvoo-rating-system) \-- to check out how
the ranking system works, and it doesn't seem like it gives much information.
Care to explain it a little more in depth?

I like the idea. I'm trying to think of some applications for the data.

